
Show HN: Blank Slate, just start typing - clarkbarz
https://blankslate.io
======
Milner08
I got an SSL error on Ubuntu, also it showed me the OSX keyboard shortcut's
(At least the icons were for an apple keyboard)

------
normloman
This is what I use [http://pcache.alexa.com/images/settings/windows7/notepad-
bla...](http://pcache.alexa.com/images/settings/windows7/notepad-
blank.bb647ae001a4fc7d168c240e01088787.png)

~~~
lmnm
I'm also a big fan of using standard notepad programs (this, TextEdit on OS X)
but struggle to find a good program for mobile note taking. Any suggestions
for iOS or Android?

~~~
mynegation
I use Notebooks[1] on iOS. The big draw of this application for me is the
ability to synchronize via WebDAV. I do not want to store my notes on any 3rd
party server, but want to be able to access them on mobile devices and this is
the compromise that I found.

On Mac OS X, I use nvALT[2] setup to use the same directory.

The directory itself is inside EncFS filesystem, which is mounted over
cyphertext directory inside Dropbox so there is continuous encrypted sync as
well.

[1] [http://www.notebooksapp.com/](http://www.notebooksapp.com/) [2]
[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

------
Nusyne
Typed the following :

    
    
      hello
      -----
      hello
    

a scroll bar appeared, could not see first line anymore without scrolling up.

------
__xtrimsky
There are many similar services, I personnaly prefer this one that generates a
URL I can share with someone:

[http://notepad.cc/](http://notepad.cc/)

~~~
personlurking
Also one can enter the following in the URL bar:

data:text/html, <html contenteditable>

But it's different from Blank Slate in that it doesn't allow for saving
quickly (I make a PDF or take a screen shot if I need what I write for later
referencing).

------
temuze
Ubuntu 12, Firefox - could only see three lines before a scroll bar happened.

Also, I was able to type outside of the main textbox for some reason.

------
blueflow
Only 3 lines are visible and my Keyboard doesn't have that 88-Key. Seems to be
a Mac-Only thingie.

~~~
tomasien
Use "control" not the Mac key sorry! Are you windows? What browser? I don't
have the ability to test on Windows or IE and neither does my co-creator (who
posted the link).

~~~
cheeseprocedure
Microsoft has a number of free VMs available for testing various Internet
Explorer/Windows platform combinations:

[https://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools](https://www.modern.ie/en-
us/virtualization-tools)

------
captn3m0
Signed up. Like it.

Tried changing urls, got 200 on private links. Should be a 401, or a 404.

------
rubyrescue
This is similar to [http://wrttn.in](http://wrttn.in), which a HN member
created.

------
halosghost
> Unacceptable TLS Certificate

It would be really nice if the new services commonly showcased on "Show HN"
would take the time to correctly implement HTTPS. In fact, since my browser is
set to strict-ssl enforcement, I cannot load the webpage at all.

~~~
agwa
Indeed, the site is being served without a proper certificate chain:
[https://whatsmychaincert.com/?blankslate.io](https://whatsmychaincert.com/?blankslate.io)

------
kirchhoff
Not a fan of overriding default shortcuts (ctrl-p)

------
FreakyT
I love that you have automatic bulleted lists!

Any chance it'll have automatic numbered lists as well in a future version?

------
ebbv
I'm really surprised the author would release this without even making
Command+A (Select All) work.

~~~
tomasien
I'm glad you're surprised! I'll take that as a compliment. Command + A works
perfectly for me. Browser / OS?

~~~
ebbv
Safari / OS X.

------
SaltyMaia
Only 3 lines visible on scroll. Why would i use this over Sublime Text? Why is
it even trending?

------
floor__
This is so cool. What a creative idea. Wish I had thought of it :(

------
hellbanner
vim i: just start typing

------
xasos
Responsiveness breaks on iPad 4th Gen

~~~
tomasien
It's not a good mobile experience yet. It uses almost exclusively native
functionality to the <textarea> element without modification and that just
sucks in basically all mobile browsers. I've been thinking about the best way
to sustain a solid mobile version, I'll crack that code eventually.

